
Asi64 – A Racket-based 6502 assembler - soegaard
http://pinksquirrellabs.com/blog/2017/05/30/asi64/
======
__s
I've been wanting to do something like this but for WebAssembly & with Guile.
Feels like it be useful compared to the hand writing I've been doing, here's
an in-progress lexer:
[https://github.com/serprex/luwa/blob/master/rt/lex.wawa](https://github.com/serprex/luwa/blob/master/rt/lex.wawa)
with the janky wawa assembler being
[https://github.com/serprex/luwa/blob/master/scripts/wawa.js](https://github.com/serprex/luwa/blob/master/scripts/wawa.js)

------
t0mek
Similar solution in Haskell: [http://wall.org/~lewis/2013/10/15/asm-
monad.html](http://wall.org/~lewis/2013/10/15/asm-monad.html)

It allows to embed 6502 assembly in the Haskell code and use the latter as a
macro language.

------
davidjhall
Can this work with Atari 8bit and 2600 or just C64?

~~~
throwaway7645
I imagine the assembly is processor specific no?

~~~
royjacobs
They also have a 6502 :)

